# Found a pigeon and 2 eggs..please help



## roohi_kohli (May 21, 2008)

Hi,

I live in an appt on 6h floor. I came back home after a month on 4th may. My washing machine is on the dry balcony and when I came back I found a nest on the washing machine with a pigeon sitting on 2 eggs. I dont know since when it was there. Today is 21st its been 17 days and the pigeon is been sitting on the eggs day and night. I dont want to change the nest position as Ive heard if I touch eggs pigeon wont take it back. I want them to hatch and then I will change the position of the nest probably keep it on he roof of the society. I have the fllowing questions
1- how much time more it will take for the eggs to hatch?
2 - When the eggs have hatched and if I try to change the position of the nest will teh pigeon come back or find where have I kept it
3 - if thats not an option and I let the baby birds to grow a little and fly on their own, how long will that take?

I havent been able to use my washing machine and its a concern as its been 17 days already and I see no baby signs coming ..Please help!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

roohi_kohli said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in an appt on 6h floor. I came back home after a month on 4th may. My washing machine is on the dry balcony and when I came back I found a nest on the washing machine with a pigeon sitting on 2 eggs. I dont know since when it was there. Today is 21st its been 17 days and the pigeon is been sitting on the eggs day and night. I dont want to change the nest position as Ive heard if I touch eggs pigeon wont take it back. I want them to hatch and then I will change the position of the nest probably keep it on he roof of the society. I have the fllowing questions
> 1- how much time more it will take for the eggs to hatch?
> ...


Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for your care and concern over these eggs, and obliging the parents.

The eggs will hatch about 18 days after she incubated them-if they are viable, so the time may be near. Be prepared to do your laundry elsewhere for now.

It is not a good idea to move the nest, as they may abandon the eggs/babies.

Are the eggs under any kind of cover to protect them from wind and rain and predators?


----------



## roohi_kohli (May 21, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I have been doing my laundry else where only. The washing machine is in the balcony so it is covered hence protected from rain etc. As itsw 6th floor, I dont expect any cats etc to come up..

I myself dint want to move the nest.

Again 2 questions -

How long will it take for the baby pigeons to learn flying and fly away as when they do I will move their nest.

As the nest is on the machine top, Im scared when the baby pigeons come they will move around..they might fall from the top..what to do about that?

Thanks


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

roohi_kohli said:


> Again 2 questions -
> 
> How long will it take for the baby pigeons to learn flying and fly away as when they do I will move their nest.
> 
> ...


They will be able to fly at about 5 weeks, so expect them around at least that long.

They probably will be safe on the washer, as they instinctively know to stay away from edges! 

One thing you might need to know. The parents of these babies (eggs) will likely try to lay another set of eggs before these two are out of the nest area. You might not want to be 'stuck' waiting for a 2nd round of babies to be raised so you may have to consider swiping the eggs, if more appear. Just a point to consider. No use making much of it now, just thought you should be aware.


----------



## roohi_kohli (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the warning!!!!

The text from your quote
"One thing you might need to know. The parents of these babies (eggs) will likely try to lay another set of eggs before these two are out of the nest area. You might not want to be 'stuck' waiting for a 2nd round of babies to be raised so you may have to consider swiping the eggs, if more appear."

I certainly dont want another set of babies..How can I swipe the eggs??I mean it will be the babies only..Can I shift the entire nest with the babies on the roof??

I really dont know how to handle this..Im scared now..


----------



## roohi_kohli (May 21, 2008)

To add to it,,just a small observation though not sure if true..I feel the pigeon has gone fatter a little.. 
Also I see this pigeon sitting on the eggs and today I saw another one coming and going again ..when the other comes he has a twig in its beak..ive seen as many as 5 twigs the other pigeon got it..they are small ones not the long ones which they used to build the nest..

pls help hw to get away with the babies , pigeons and next set of eggs without killing or spoiling their family..


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

The one that brings the twigs is the daddy. The mummy then takes the twigs and builds the nest around her. Isn't that cute?

You may have noticed a fatness difference because the one sitting in the evening is the mummy, and the one in the morning is the daddy (you may have confused two pigeons for one!)

They might not lay more eggs in that nest..They might make another nest somewhere else to lay the new eggs in, and then go back and forth between nests (as the older babies will be old enough to be left sometimes)

But if they lay more eggs, just take them away as soon as you see them. Or maybe you could move the nest then, to something the same height as your machine, but still close enough to it, ie. still on your balcony. But only if they lay more eggs and if the babies are old enough. And this is only a suggestion. Maybe other more experienced people can vouch for whether this is a good idea or not, because i don't know that much about nests. I don;t think moving the nest to the roof is a good idea because they might not even be able to find the babies and nest.


----------



## roohi_kohli (May 21, 2008)

Thanks,

Yes I believed there is one pigeon day and night. 

They already have a nest .why are they getting more smaller twigs?

There is no space in my balcony of the same height and even if I move it, I wont be able to use that balcony atall as its a small balcony just to keeo washing machine and my dustbin etc.

Also, why am I taking about the roof is because, I live on the 6th floor and there is one more floor above mine and then the roof.. so not that far and I see pgeons all day they are on the roof too..

If I move the nest after the babies are born as 5 weeks is too much , I havent been able to use my balcony for almost 3 weeks now..

If I move it, will the pigeons come back?? And also will they try to hurt me? as Ive heard they do come back and poke people who move their nests..

I certainly want it out as 2 months is too much time..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would move it all out once the babies are grown up and self feeding. Mom will lay start nesting again when the babies are about 14 days old, so be on the look out after that to remove the eggs. 

No, the pigeons are not going to come back and attack you. They will defend their nest if you try to go near, but so would any other bird or animal. Believe me, my birds have wing slapped me plenty of times when I am checking their eggs, it won't kill you.


----------



## roohi_kohli (May 21, 2008)

I know it wont kill me..

I just want to be sure for it as I havent seen these things earlier..ive never had pets except for a dog that too for a short while.

I should be for a lookout for 14 days for eggs is it?new eggs i mean..if yes ill shift them to the roof.. also, can i shift the babies after 14 days or wait for them to fly ie 5 weeks..


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

The new eggs might appear (if they appear) when the babies are about 14 days old. If you can find wooden or plastic "craft" eggs, like are sometimes sold at arts and crafts stores, you can swap the new eggs with those and the birds will sit on them like they don't know the difference. That keeps them from just laying more. This probably all sounds confusing and is too much info for you 

The adults will continue to add to their nest as they sit the eggs and later the babies, the nest gets taller


----------



## roohi_kohli (May 21, 2008)

If they lay more eggs, will that be in the same nest as the babies are??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

roohi_kohli said:


> If they lay more eggs, will that be in the same nest as the babies are??


usually they will start building another nest. SOMETIMES however, they do lay the eggs in the same nest. It's unusual, but does happen. They might start another nest in a totally different location. You won't know really until you see them building a nest or find more eggs.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

if you replace with wooden eggs, they'll try to incubate, but realise in about 19 days of laying that theyre not going to hatch. by this time the babies will be about 4 weeks. I think 2 weeks is too young to move the nest. 4 weeks might be okay though. maybe.

If there is only one bird sitting on the nest, that isn't very normal. The daddy sits on the nest in the morning time usually, so the mum can have a break.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

My doves puff up real big and make a barely audible "poof poof poof" grunt and sometimes slap my hand with their silky soft wings when I mess with the nest. It's cute. The hen has been sitting for hours and is kinda in a trance and all cramped up so they can't move too fast when they are nesting. They need a chance to stretch first. I have reached right under a wild pigeon, taken out an egg that was in the process of hatching, looked at it for a minute, and put it back before the bird could react. Then the hen just shrugged and settled back in.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow, you're pretty bold last time I tried to pick up a baby from one under one of my friend's birds I got greeted by a watch dog with feathers.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to watch over these pigeons and their eggs. It is very kind of you. They do nest in some unusual--and inconvenient!!--places sometimes.

They should be hatching any day now. It usually takes them about three weeks (give or take a few days) to learn to fly and start eating on their own. 

If you truly can't wait that long, you might be able to find a member on here who will take them and raise them. We would need to know your general location to see if anyone is nearby you.

It's always best for their parents to do so, but they would have a better chance being hand-raised than being up on the roof, just because I don't think the parents would find them up there. Pigeons are like us humans about real estate....location, location, location. 

When they do lay new eggs, you don't have to feel badly about killing the baby; when the first egg is laid it doesn't begin to develop until it has been incubated for a bit. So the first 24 hours or so (someone will correct me if I'm wrong on that time frame) is a guilt-free time to take the egg. Same with the second one. 

The worst the pigeon will do to you if you check for eggs is to slap you with its wing, or possibly swipe at you with it's head. Their beaks aren't very sharp. If you have a pair of simple gardening gloves, that should be more than enough protection. 

As for the babies falling off, you can always temporarily tape a piece of cardboard or similar around the edge. 

Hope some of this helps. Thanks again for helping them, I know it's a pain (laundromats are such a hassle!) but it is a really nice thing for you to do and we appreciate it.


----------



## roohi_kohli (May 21, 2008)

hi,

the eggs hatched and there are two pigeon babies growing everyday..they are almost 3 weeks old...when do u think they will fly..they have spoilt the entire plsce..its dirty with the **** alll around...and the area smells so bad , i have to spray room freshner always...its my washing machine


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

roohi_kohli said:


> hi,
> 
> the eggs hatched and there are two pigeon babies growing everyday..they are almost 3 weeks old...when do u think they will fly..they have spoilt the entire plsce..its dirty with the **** alll around...and the area smells so bad , i have to spray room freshner always...its my washing machine


Thank you for allowing them to room and board. PLEASE do not spray around the babies, at it may be quite toxic to their little lungs. 

They should be flying in a week or two and ready to go within a week later, if they are actually 3 weeks old...they just need to practice. Thank you for your patience. How about a picture of the two?


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

try to look at this as something not many people get to witness so closely, the amazing way pigeons raise their babies, i can see you already have commited to this, and that is very admirable of you, most people would be mean and just kill them or throw the babies out, so you are a very kind person. 
I think as someone said, this is all too much info for you. I agree to wait for the babies to start flying well before you totally evict the family. moving the nest and the babies might be certain death for them, and all your work and kindness would be for nothing.
As everyone said, get some craft eggs, and when they lay more eggs, switch the real eggs for the craft eggs very quickly, use garden gloves as someone mentioned if you are worried about them biting or slapping you, which wouldnt hurt much at all anyways.
When the parents figure out the eggs are bad they babies will be old enogh and you can wait until they are all out foraging and block off the way they get in with a sheet or something and they will find elsewhere to roost, correct me if i'm wrong here members!
Also, as soon as they go, you can clean everything up like they were never there to begin with. I know its messy and it smells bad, but, thats the way nature works! Hey, i mean, the oceans are dirty and smell bad because of OUR waste! LOL! 
Thanks again for being such a kind person about this, and you're witnessing something i wish I could witness, but i dont have a deck or porch for them to nest in. 
Keep us updated, have the parents laid new eggs yet? Do you have some craft fake eggs yet?


----------



## roohi_kohli (May 21, 2008)

No..the pigeons havent laid any more eggs here yet..though every morning and evening she comes to feed them..and they open their wings fully and chirp a lot.. at times i see hem standing at the edge os the washing machine as if they are ready to fly but they dont...when they have a sight of me they go back like they are scared and they just cuddle up

also i find them sittting over each other..or their beaks are touching each others.. i fear they only will produce more eggs....


----------



## abbysian (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey, I know exactly how you feel. Pigeons laid eggs on my terrace and they hatched about three weeks ago too. Workers are working around the outside of the terraces, they see the baby and* carefully* move it out of their way, while they are working. As soon as they go to lunch, I sneak out to the terrace and make sure the baby is covered adequately. You see, a hawk swooped down on my terrace last friday and took one of the babies because I did not get a chance to completely cover them back up after the maintenance workers left. While it is a marvel to see this whole thing unfold, I too am anxious for the baby to learn how to fly so I can get my terrace back. I am also afraid that the hawk will try to come back and take this baby too. There's a lot of poop from my one little birdie, I can imagine how much two babies leave. I try to scoop as much of it up as I can, i don't want the baby getting sick from laying in its poop. I truly believe that we are doing a good thing by trying to help these pieeons survive. Hang in there...


----------



## roohi_kohli (May 21, 2008)

I know we are doing good things.. But they are making it a mess.. I cant scoop it out as most of it is on the washing machine..and if i try and do anything there the babies get scared..I go out of town for 2 weeks next week and I want to clear this mess before I go...The babies stand independently at the edge of the washing machine nowadays as they are just abt to take off but they dont..the wings seem developed entirely and the yellow fur is also gone..do u think they will fly soon??

Its too messy and smelly I must say


----------

